

Ask HN: Want a private beta invite to mojoLive? - jqueryin

Hey HN crew, I can help you jump the line for the mojoLive private beta.<p>I'm one of the core devs at mojoLive. We've been highly selective of beta testers for the past few months and are looking to bolster the community with fellow hackers and developers. No recruiter spam, just a ton of algorithm validation going on. We're not out of beta until we're positive our scoring algorithm is doing exactly what it's supposed to. With that being said, it's easiest to compare apples to apples, so why not compare developers :)<p>I'd also love to know what you think.<p>Questions, comments, and feedback are welcome :)<p>Looking forward to seeing some of you!
======
jqueryin
Clickable Invite: <http://mojolive.com/invite/corey>

About mojoLive:

"If life is a game then level up! Earn points and unlock caps for advancing
your career. From seminars to conference sessions to speaking, books, online
training, mentoring, and pet projects — it all adds to your mojo."

